# Official Enzo Amore thread



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

"1+1 meathead =3.14 Time to eat your pie"

I'm sold.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The real best in the world.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Bada boom, realest guy in the room.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

"1+1 meathead =3.14 Time to eat your pie!" :lmao. Made me laugh so hard. This guy is awesome.

#SAWFT.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Give him ALL the titles.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This guy is extremely charismatic, he sort of reminds me of a young Eddie Guerrero. I think if he had a more serious gimmick while retaining the humor, he could surprise a lot of people.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I was going to ask in the NXT Thread why he got such a reaction on the last episode. To my knowledge that was only the second he's ever appeared and in both situations, he was squashed. I even saw a few people with signs for him that knew his "S-A-W-F-T" catchphrase before he even said it..

He's got a great personality and he seems to be pretty comfortable on the mic. He's got a weird body though, I've gotta say.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm a mark for Big Cass now too because of Enzo. The man puts people over.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would add Mojo Rawley to Amore, and Big Cass.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JusticeWaffle said:


> "1+1 meathead =3.14 Time to eat your pie"
> 
> I'm sold.


That line got me good :lol

Does anyone know what he said when he was talking about Mason Ryan attacking him and it was "pure (something)"? I couldn't tell because of the way he spoke that line :lol

I'm loving this guy.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Only moderators are allowed to do "official" threads so inb4 someone changes it to "Enzo Amore thread". 

Ontopic tho the guy is GOAT!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Cyon said:


> That line got me good :lol
> 
> Does anyone know what he said when he was talking about Mason Ryan attacking him and it was "pure (something)"? I couldn't tell because of the way he spoke that line :lol
> 
> I'm loving this guy.


He's saying "soft", but "SAWWWWWFT"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ithil said:


> He's saying "soft", but "SAWWWWWFT"


Are you sure? I'm looking at the clip again, and it sounds nothing like "SAWWFT". 

I know he says: "You hit me, right in the chin, with a cheap shot. That's SAWWWFT!"

I'm talking about the line right before that. It sounds like "pure MEFNAAH" to me. No idea what he's supposed to be saying there.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He would make a GREAT addition as a heel manager who wrestles every now and then. He has an awesome rapport with a live crowd and looks just like someone who you'd want to smack round the head. 'Big Cass' is terribly bland next to him though, he needs to step up.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I think he's great from the little we've seen, definitely my favourite on NXT now the Wyatt's are getting their moment on the main roster.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Are you sure? I'm looking at the clip again, and it sounds nothing like "SAWWFT".
> 
> I know he says: "You hit me, right in the chin, with a cheap shot. That's SAWWWFT!"
> 
> I'm talking about the line right before that. It sounds like "pure MEFNAAH" to me. No idea what he's supposed to be saying there.


Pure manure.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I was going to ask in the NXT Thread why he got such a reaction on the last episode. To my knowledge that was only the second he's ever appeared and in both situations, he was squashed. I even saw a few people with signs for him that knew his "S-A-W-F-T" catchphrase before he even said it..
> 
> He's got a great personality and he seems to be pretty comfortable on the mic. He's got a weird body though, I've gotta say.


NXT house shows.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude I love him the little hybrid mix of DDP and Eddie Guerrero! I enjoyed his promo from this week waaaaaay more than I should of.

Mason Ryan is Pure Manure, because he's SAWFT!


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

PURE MAH-NUUUURE!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

This guy is not bad. I hope he makes it to top flight soon...


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Cyon said:


> Are you sure? I'm looking at the clip again, and it sounds nothing like "SAWWFT".
> 
> I know he says: "You hit me, right in the chin, with a cheap shot. That's SAWWWFT!"
> 
> I'm talking about the line right before that. It sounds like "pure MEFNAAH" to me. No idea what he's supposed to be saying there.


He said Pure Manure...

Enzo is absolutely great. Cannot wait to see him on the main roster. Just don't make him into a stupid heel comedy gimmick.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SOSheamus said:


> He said Pure Manure...
> 
> Enzo is absolutely great. Cannot wait to see him on the main roster. *Just don't make him into a stupid heel comedy gimmick*.


What exactly would you consider him now?

Anyways, I'm happy with him on NXT for now. In fact, quit poaching all the best guys from NXT already, WWE, you'll ruin the best thing you've got.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> What exactly would you consider him now?
> 
> Anyways, I'm happy with him on NXT for now. In fact, quit poaching all the best guys from NXT already, WWE, you'll ruin the best thing you've got.


They've still got people who haven't debuted on NXT yet with boatloads of talent (Samuray Del Sol, Sami Callihan & Rebecca Knox) so they'll be fine for a while now.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*He's ridiculously entertaining and he just oozes 'douchebag heel' without even having to try. #fugazi*


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the little guy..


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

I've also been super entertained by Enzo, he's gold. Already got some great catchphrases and the SAWFT! thing is great. Def looking forward to seeing more of him. I like the Cassidy pairing too, but they should make Cassidy at least a little bit more competent in the ring - I don't mean his skills, I mean the way he's presented - he's a big dude and shouldn't just be treated like a trash jobber who loses in a minute. Sure have Ryan beat him but give Cass some decent offense at least.


----------



## froot.. (Jun 2, 2013)

Enzo Amore is awesome just like Colin Cassady. Cassady is great... he cut a promo in FCW and he blew anyone away with his mic work (and that was 1 year and a half ago).


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Enzo is entertaining, though really hard to understand. That's a crazy thick accent.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

stonefort said:


> Enzo is entertaining, though really hard to understand. That's a crazy thick accent.


But that just adds to his awesomeness.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

My man Enzo Amoreee, I could listen to the guy talk all day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

His second showing won me over in a big way. This thread needs to be bumping with his budding career on hand.

SAWFT


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

The guy is freaking hilarious, hopefully he gets a legit shot in WWE


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Epic thread! I fucking love this guy. So much hilarious charisma that I can't wait for him to make the main roster. I know he's never going to be thoroughly pushed, which is fine, but I want him featured prominantly in some sort of role regardless just for the laughs. Maybe he can be the leader of some hilarious New York faction, with Big Cass, and others. He could do 3MB much better than Heath Slater could for sure. Enzo fronting a new job squad would be absolutely awesome, and if he improves enough in the ring maybe he could get a few micard title reigns.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Epic thread! I fucking love this guy. So much hilarious charisma that I can't wait for him to make the main roster. I know he's never going to be thoroughly pushed, which is fine, but I want him featured prominantly in some sort of role regardless just for the laughs. Maybe he can be the leader of some hilarious New York faction, with Big Cass, and others. He could do 3MB much better than Heath Slater could for sure. Enzo fronting a new job squad would be absolutely awesome, and if he improves enough in the ring maybe he could get a few micard title reigns.


He is certainly talented enough to be United States title worthy, and most certainly talented enough for a tag team title run. He should stay down in NXT for another year, and so should Cassady. I think after a year we can see how much he has progressed. I would also say that Enzo would make a great manager. Colin is actually solid on the mic himself. I'm glad to see Colin getting back on television. He has stuck with it, and that's good to see. Most people don't know it yet, but he is going to be the WWE's next "Big Guy". I still think Colin could benefit from hitting the weights at the new facility because he looks a bit flabby still. However, Amore would be a solid small guy to pair with Colin down the line on the main roster in the near future.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

truk83 said:


> He is certainly talented enough to be United States title worthy, and most certainly talented enough for a tag team title run. He should stay down in NXT for another year, and so should Cassady. I think after a year we can see how much he has progressed. I would also say that Enzo would make a great manager. Colin is actually solid on the mic himself. I'm glad to see Colin getting back on television. He has stuck with it, and that's good to see. Most people don't know it yet, but he is going to be the WWE's next "Big Guy". I still think Colin could benefit from hitting the weights at the new facility because he looks a bit flabby still. However, Amore would be a solid small guy to pair with Colin down the line on the main roster in the near future.


Yeah definitely! I remember seeing that "Gangs of New York" style promo that Colin cut on those leaked NXT promos and I loved it! A 7ft guy who can cut good promos and has a decent look, makes him remind me of Kevin Nash a bit, which for a big guy like him is a good thing! I think with a couple years of wrestling experience in the performance centre, some more promo and character work, and some strength training and he'll be a big thing for sure. The same can be said about Enzo Amore if he really works at it!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Yeah definitely! I remember seeing that "Gangs of New York" style promo that Colin cut on those leaked NXT promos and I loved it! A 7ft guy who can cut good promos and has a decent look, makes him remind me of Kevin Nash a bit, which for a big guy like him is a good thing! I like with a couple years of wrestling experience in the performance centre, some more promo and character work, and some strength training and he'll be a big thing for sure. The same can be said about Enzo Amore if he really works at it!


If only the WWE would allow Colin to perform the powerbomb. I think it's a finisher that would really give him the edge he needs. I would love to see him use the side walk slam as well. It's one of those set up moves that every man his height needs. I would stay away from the choke slam, and likely go with a fall away slam. Short arm clothesline is another move he will need. Of course the "big boot" will be crucial to have. He should have at least two solid corner, or turnbuckle moves. Nash did snake eyes, and I like that for Colin. I would even suggest a choke in the corner, whether it be with his boot, or hands. I would also suggest using Big Boss Man's slam as a set up as well. A bear hug would not be a bad move to slow the pace of a match down. However, I think Colin could really make use of the weight room, and get the size needed to look impressive. Right now he's built like a B level NBA Center.

Enzo Amore has potential, but I also think he puts too much into things at times. If he just smooths out the rough edges in his character he could certainly make it to the main roster before Colin does, and that's just because Amore has the wrestling down already. Most have not mentioned this, but he is a solid worker in the ring. I was actually surprised how well he bumped in the ring, and he really did a solid job of making Mason Ryan (of all people) look like a legit monster. Enzo is the perfect chicken shit heel, big mouth that I have seen in recent memory. Jobbing to other stars won't really affect him because he gives off so much character that fans will likely love to hate him. I could see him debuting a year from now, and throwing his name in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I love how we're all big on this guy even though his work given on TV has been small enough to fit into a tiny youtube video. 

That's talent.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Epic thread! I fucking love this guy. So much hilarious charisma that I can't wait for him to make the main roster. I know he's never going to be thoroughly pushed, which is fine, but I want him featured prominantly in some sort of role regardless just for the laughs. Maybe he can be the leader of some hilarious New York faction, with Big Cass, and others. He could do 3MB much better than Heath Slater could for sure. Enzo fronting a new job squad would be absolutely awesome, and if he improves enough in the ring maybe he could get a few micard title reigns.


How dare you say he won't be pushed. Who do you think he is? SME loser like Christian or Kofi Kingston who will never become main eventers their entire careers and will only get pity pushes? You should be ashamed of yourself for comparing him to those two losers like that. I am very disappointed in you. Thinking he's the next Christian or Kofi like that, the nerve.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jokes aside, comparing any Christian push to a Kofi Kingston one is in bad taste. Kofi is the only pity push guy around.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

HayleySabin said:


> Jokes aside, comparing any Christian push to a Kofi Kingston one is in bad taste. Kofi is the only pity push guy around.


No, Christian only got the title because edge retired. Just like how Rey MYSTERIO only won his titles because eddie dies and undertaker got injured and punk might've left the company. So yes. All three of these people are never-should've-beens, Aka, losers in my mind. And it should in all your.minds too. Christians nickname is a lie anyway, so why call him captain charisma anyway also?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not to derail the thread, but I meant all of his championships in his career. Not simply his World Championship by virtue of Edge having to retire. Kofi has about two reigns out of seven that actually had an end game while the rest being fillers.

Amore already > Kofi Kingston to stay on topic...

Oh yeah.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

HayleySabin said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I meant all of his championships in his career. Not simply his World Championship by virtue of Edge having to retire. Kofi has about two reigns out of seven that actually had an end game while the rest being fillers.
> 
> Amore already > Kofi Kingston to stay on topic...
> 
> Oh yeah.


Dude, jtg is better than Kofi. He's also a better black man. AND I DON'T MEAN THAT IN A RACIST WAY!!! I SWEAR TO GOD I DON'T!!!!! I mean he doesn't act like a white guy like Kofi does.


----------



## wkwwe (Feb 3, 2007)

Apologies if this was brought up in the first several pages, but does anyone else find Enzo Amore's promo's annoying in a over the top kind of way. He's kind of funny in that he's so animated but after talking, you kind just want to see him get destroyed by someone (That's a good thing).


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> Dude, jtg is better than Kofi. He's also a better black man. AND I DON'T MEAN THAT IN A RACIST WAY!!! I SWEAR TO GOD I DON'T!!!!! I mean he doesn't act like a white guy like Kofi does.


Dude, there's more than one way to be a black man. JTG's gimmick is/was a brooklyn thug. Kofi's gimmick is/was a mellow beach dude.

That doesn't make JTG more black than Kofi. And Kofi's manner of speech isn't "white".


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

HayleySabin said:


> Jokes aside, comparing any Christian push to a Kofi Kingston one is in bad taste. Kofi is the only pity push guy around.


But unlike Christian Kofi actually deserved the push and would have done a lot more with it than Christian did... Christian got a push only because he was Edges "brother"


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Also Rey mysterio was HUGE.. He was more over than Eddy ever was for the hispanic/exicano audience. White people liked Eddie more because it depicted him more in a negative stereotypical way rather than positively like Rey. White people seem to be more attracted to people who follow stereotypes regardless of anything else. A lying and cheating version of a mexican that is a suave womanizer is much better than an authentic luchadore that hands down put luchas on the map aside from ultimo dragon.

Same way people like JTG when less black people identify with him than Kofi. The Roack isn't black cause he doesn't talk about hoes although his entire gimmic was based off of bay area black OG pimps (going back to where he was raised in Hayward,CA). BUT he's not black cause he's not dancing or a thug. Then we see stupid comments like "He's a better black man..." What kind of ignorant fktard bs is that? Kofi acts white because he he doesn't talk broken english. GTFO of here with that.

That's like saying Mankind is the best "white rapper" cause he depicts the best representation of white trash vs JTG and R Truths ghetto attitudes.

You'll never see a black person choice a guy like JTG, R Truth, etc over someone like Lashley, Rock or Benjamin cause in all reality these people show the diversity that so many fight. Same with Brodus Clay who has to be another joke dancing gimmick when he could be beyond where Henry is right now as a the top heel. Hell Henry had to become a thug to get the push he deserved.. Kinda sad.

Do you blame WWE, or the fans for enforcing it?

/rant


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

How the fuck did this get from Enzo to who is the 'better black man'..


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Daiko said:


> How the fuck did this get from Enzo to who is the 'better black man'..


Because Christian sucks and king bookahs an idiot, a huge idiot after his latest post.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> Because Christian sucks and king bookahs an idiot, a huge idiot after his latest post.


You're one of those dumbass people who don't have many (if any) friends in real life because you believe that if someone doesn't agree or share your opinion that they are wrong, aren't you?.. 

Go sit your grade school ass in the corner and let the adults have conversation.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

King BOOKAH said:


> You're one of those dumbass people who don't have many (if any) friends in real life because you believe that if someone doesn't agree or share your opinion that they are wrong, aren't you?..
> 
> Go sit your grade school ass in the corner and let the adults have conversation.


I'm in college right now, and I do have friends.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> I'm in college right now, and I do have friends.


Community college or fresh out of HS?

Normally as adults we learn some of the basic aspects of life that vanity is never a redeeming quality and as a University graduate who has been where you are trying to go I can assure you that sort of attitude wont take you very far.

Sit back, have a chill pill and avoid arguing opinions and calling other people "idiots" because their opinion differs on the chance that you run into someone more educated than yourself.

Have a great day.:clap

Lets get back on topic you fugazi.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

King BOOKAH said:


> Community college or fresh out of HS?
> 
> Normally as adults we learn some of the basic aspects of life that vanity is never a redeeming quality and as a University graduate who has been where you are trying to go I can assure you that sort of attitude wont take you very far.
> 
> ...


Wasnt trying to insult anybody, and community college.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Would both of you take it to fucking PM's or something and get this back on fucking topic.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Its funny how at one point they joked around if he was some how the child of DDP.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Who?


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

I believe it was during the episode of NXT when we last saw Enzo Amore and him and Big Cass lost against Mason Ryan when he was doing his entrance of that sort of rant he does and the announcers said it. They said something along the lines are you sure he isn't related to DDP in some way or something like that.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> I believe it was during the episode of NXT when we last saw Enzo Amore and him and Big Cass lost against Mason Ryan when he was doing his entrance of that sort of rant he does and the announcers said it. They said something along the lines are you sure he isn't related to DDP in some way or something like that.


Yeah, Regal asked if they ever found out if he was one of DDP's love children lol.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Yeah, Regal asked if they ever found out if he was one of DDP's love children lol.


Yes that to me was funny.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daiko said:


> How the fuck did this get from Enzo to who is the 'better black man'..


Kofi Fans.

ENZO FUCKIN AMORE, PEOPLE.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Kofi Fans.
> 
> ENZO FUCKIN AMORE, PEOPLE.


No. Kofi haters. Why would a fan of Kofi's knock his so-called "lack of Blackness"? Back to the topic. Bada boom. Realest guy in the room! I hope he and Cass get the NXT tag titles soon.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Mr. Saintan said:


> No. Kofi haters. Why would a fan of Kofi's knock his so-called "lack of Blackness"? Back to the topic. Bada boom. Realest guy in the room! I hope he and Cass get the NXT tag titles soon.


Yes, then they both become nxt champion.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Only moderators are allowed to do "official" threads so inb4 someone changes it to "Enzo Amore thread".
> 
> Ontopic tho the guy is GOAT!


I think the mods got the joke. Badaboom. I hope WWE know what they got here as he could be as someone already pointed out a really great manager that sometimes wrestles. He is really entertaining. Man NXT have just got an amazing crop of new talent, and Enzo is just part of what hopefully looks to be a great future for the biz a niz


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> I think the mods got the joke. Badaboom. I hope WWE know what they got here as he could be as someone already pointed out a really great manager that sometimes wrestles. He is really entertaining. Man NXT have just got an amazing crop of new talent, and Enzo is just part of what hopefully looks to be a great future for the biz a niz


Why dont you see that he could become one of the greatest wwe champions of all time?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I love this guy, I think he has a bright future, I never expected him to be amazing on the mic when I first saw him. Amazing catchfrazes, cool look, a lot of charisma, Enzo Amore is a real talent, his voice reminds me so much of DDP t's uncanny. This guy could be so likeable and I can see him as someone who the fans could get behind easily.


----------



## wkwwe (Feb 3, 2007)

He could possibly have a good future, although he'd eventually have to do something with his look (be it changing attire or something else) if he ever wanted to get to another level. 
Still, I never thought when he first walked out that he'd be one of the more memorable personalities on NXT at the moment. Guess that's what happens whrn you're a certified G and a bonafied stud.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

just saw his mic work


and god damn NXT is bursting with talent


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

A little too over the top. Easy to see why the IWC is jizzing over him already. Being treated like a comedy joke jobber already isnt a good sign. Looks like the next Santino to me.


----------



## wkwwe (Feb 3, 2007)

Algernon said:


> A little too over the top. Easy to see why the IWC is jizzing over him already. Being treated like a comedy joke jobber already isnt a good sign. Looks like the next Santino to me.


Make no mistake, he won't be a headliner of anything any time soon; but from time to time, guys like him are a good change from pace from the other stuff and talent on a show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Algernon said:


> A little too over the top. Easy to see why the IWC is jizzing over him already. Being treated like a comedy joke jobber already isnt a good sign. Looks like the next Santino to me.


Nice avatar.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

wkwwe said:


> Make no mistake, he won't be a headliner of anything any time soon; but from time to time, guys like him are a good change from pace from the other stuff and talent on a show.


I agree to a point but he needs to tone it down. The longer hes in NXT, the better.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

he got me sold at pure manureee especially the way he screwed up his face when saying it, that was win also cant forget SAWWFFTT!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^IMO

It can only be said like that from now on.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

He really is the love child of DDP. Thanks for that, Regal. Enzo Amore is so awesome that he manages to put over Mason Ryan, sort of. That's saying something.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't heard much about this guy mostly because I don't watch NXT but look forward to seeing him on SD/RAW


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely a new favourite of mine on NXT.

#SAWFT


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

#SAWFT


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

LoL Enzo on twitter 

"Team Tons a Junk.. Food! #SAWFT!"


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Enzo Amoré is annoying-é!

I don't get the hype about this guy. He sounds like Diamond Mine Era DDP with a bad sinus infection.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm honestly the biggest mark for Enzo. Just please give him a microphone and let me watch him for an hour and I'm entertained. Not bad in the ring but he's certainly getting better. The guy just screams charisma and character. Hopefully gonna be a huge star!

SAWFT






2:13

:carra


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Colin Cassady with him, but I think Enzo, and Mojo would be much better together.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Their promo this week was pretty good. Cassiday is awesome as well. I hope they stick together.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The goodies that can be supplied by Enzo _(and Big Cass)_ are seemingly endless.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

So, I'm pretty sure this was the promo that they were talking about in the video that was posted earlier.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm going to give this thread a shot in the arm and bring it back onto the first page, but I want to make sure that Colin Cassidy aka Big Cass some attention as well.










There's no denying that I'm a HUGE mark for these two.

According to the story, Enzo and Colin Cassady go back well before either of them started wrestling. Enzo is from Jersey, Cass is from Queens, and they met during a pick up basketball game, where Cass backed up Enzo when there was a scuffle. Things grew from there, but they went their separate ways, eventually reconnecting again at NXT.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/2013-08-07/colin-cassady-enzo-amore-26138712

Now I might be a little off on this since I wasn't watching NXT when Enzo made his debut, but I believe they brought him out as a solo heel, only to be turned face by the fans. Also, I'm not sure when Big Cass was paired up with him, but I'm glad he was because their chemistry is fantastic.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/enzo-amore-bio

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/colin-cassady-bio

Sadly, to date all that Enzo has been able to do is get squashed by Mason Ryan, eek out a handicap win with Cass in a rematch with Ryan, get pounded on by Tons of Funk (Brodus Clay/Tensai), and break his leg, sidelining him for 6 months. Luckily, whoever is calling the shots in NXT realized how gifted he is on the mic and allowed him to continue to do promos and backstage segments with Big Cass, in order to build up a match between him and Aiden English.

Big Cass has had a few bouts, including the one with Aiden English after Cass won a sing off. For me though, the most memorable one has been with Prince Pretty, Tyler Breeze. Before the match even started, Cass made fun of Breeze's gimmick where he uses his phone to take selfie video.

It's my opinion that once Enzo is back at 100%, they should begin to challenge The Ascension for the tag titles. You have a smaller guy in Enzo to match Viktor, and a large brute in Cass who stands 6'10" and who should be able to stand up to Konnor. Right now they have The Ascension going up against jobbers, which just won't do if they are to build any kind of credibility. Both teams would probably benefit from this feud as well.

Here's the theme and some of my favourite clips of NXT's very own Certified G's!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOFC8CvquHk (Enzo/Cass theme)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BirErOMcm0U (Enzo debut entrance)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMlGMdXpDFU (Enzo/Cass promo skills)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6IpZH_J-sY (Enzo/Cass promo)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd97LapDpvw (Enzo/Cass/English)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EjfNmiClAY (Enzo/Cass/English)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH_QHrPJv1w (Cass/English sing off)

No matter what anybody says, whether they consider them to be nothing more than a comedy duo, these guys will never be S-A-W-F-T! SAWFT! I can't wait until they're ready for the call up.

***NOTE: For some reason the emebed option doesn't seem to work for me, so links are all you get for now.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Enzo and Big Cass confirmed for NXT Arrival tonight! Great news. These two can be as big as the New Age Outlaws as a tag team. Their chemistry is off the charts.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Enzo and Big Cass = The future of the WWE. Please give me a fucking promo tonight. PLEASE


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I sort of still think Big Cass has in a way stolen Enzo's stuff, but as a tag team it makes sense for him to use it. I'm really shocked that Cass would be booked so hopelessly seeing he is 7 feet tall. But I guess as part of a comedy tag team, it all works. 

Badaboom realist guys in the room!


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> I sort of still think Big Cass has in a way stolen Enzo's stuff, but as a tag team it makes sense for him to use it. I'm really shocked that Cass would be booked so hopelessly seeing he is 7 feet tall. But I guess as part of a comedy tag team, it all works.
> 
> Badaboom realist guys in the room!


Agreed. I'd like to see Big Cass in a rematch with Ryan Mason, and this time he shouldn't look like a complete push over. He's 6'10", and well built. Maybe not a complete piece of meat like Ryan, but still.

It's this strength that will help keep Cass out from under Enzo's shadow.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Wanna look like Enzo Amore? Here's how it's done!

http://officialwwenxt.tumblr.com/post/78011927399/bada-bing-bada-boom-the-realest-guy-in-the-room

https://twitter.com/WWEAaLLday21


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm hoping for an Enzo & Big Cass vs NAO for the tag team champion match at Wrestlemania
What a great debut will be for this guy
S-A-W-F-T is the next top WWE Chant


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

They need to take the straps off ass-ention. Enzo is just fantastic he's the guy I look forward to using the mic the most in NXT. I really want to see them develop a tag finisher. A falling choke slam / back stabber would be awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE needs more guys like him, guys with actual personality.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Not seeing Enzo/Big Cass on arRIVAL last night was like tuning into RAW only to see the main event is Cena vs. Orton XXXIX - REALLY LET DOWN!

For those who missed it though, here's a quick snippet of their predictions:

http://t.co/qZy7Hi37Bi


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot this:

http://www.tv.com/shows/wwe-nxt/watch/wed-sep-25-2015-2965656/

This is how Big Cass should be used. He's massive, and should be a power house. Rusev should be able to do some damage to him, but not CJ Parker.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to love Enzo. Especially if they make him a lunatic face character on the main roster. See a decent feud between him and Bray. Would be a classic clash of great characters.


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

Its a shame Enzo wasn't at the taping he showed up on the big screen to sell t shirts at the merchandise table and got that was awesome chants after the promo.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Enzo and Big Cass... they're like Cottonelle tissue.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Potential for the most over tag team in a long time and then a huge, emotional breakup feud.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Pugilist said:


> Potential for the most over tag team in a long time and then a huge, emotional breakup feud.


Agreed. I'd hate to see the realest guys in the room break up more than The Shield, but if it was going to happen, they could play off of the fact that they go back waaay before NXT.

-That- could finally make a match matter again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

My dude right here, almost shed a tear when he broke the leg but it let us see him in an electric scooter and running over people's toes. Just a few months now until he's back in the ring wrestling. Big Cas is a beast too.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Love this guy, is he really only 24? So much natural charisma, he's a great talker.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Enzo's only 24? He has a bright future ahead of him. Tons of charisma. He could be great in a comedy role. Think more William Regal rather than Santino Marella.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> Enzo's only 24? He has a bright future ahead of him. Tons of charisma. He could be great in a comedy role. Think more William Regal rather than Santino Marella.


I think the way to properly promote Enzo is to introduce him as a heel to WWE crowds as in have him show up interrupting matches like R-Truth Vs Justin Gabriel on Smackdown/Raw/Superstars and then have Cass as his "hitman" walk to the ring and take out the superstars, he can do this week after week just have him interrupt matches and then shoot on the crowd, that is the way I see of getting Enzo over big time.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

^^^ Good thinking, but I don't know if they necessarily need to lay into the audience. When Enzo made his debut on NXT as a heel, he laid into the roster and came off as a self centered douche, but because of his mic skills and catch phrases, the audience turned him face. If Enzo and Big Cass continue to use the same tactics in the big leagues that they do on NXT, the crowd will naturally get behind both of them.

Using Cass as an enforcer will help to establish him as a legit powerhouse as well as keeping him from being eclipsed by Enzo, who I feel is better on the mic, but not by much. Creative just needs to remember to give Cass the stick every now and then, because the guy can go when given the chance. He's big and powerful, but should also be allowed to run his mouth.

We all know that the "Universe" loves the bad guy. Look at The Shield and The Wyatts.

The formula that they are using now is working wondering, but I agree, they need to start off on the mic to get the crowd behind them, at least I think this is the best way until we get to see both of them wrestle as a team a bit more.

To see someone out of action with a 6 month injury, and still retain that much popularity both from the crowd and from Trips, it makes me think that they're both going places.


----------



## sbtbfanatic (Aug 29, 2013)

*where is enzo*

First of i dont post much on here cause i do have a life lol . all kiding aside where is enzo i know he got hurt couple of months ago big cass is still on but not enzo . im sure i saw enzo a couple weeks ago in a backstage segment with aiden english where he was in a wheelchair of some sorts so does anyone have an update or news oh when enzo will be back.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: where is enzo*

Enzo broke his leg and the "reports" said he'd be out 6 months. I think that was back in November, so he should be back soon. If I remember correctly, back in early February he said he was back walking on the leg.

Kudos to whoever is doing the writing in keeping Enzo on TV as much as they have. The guy is as over as over can get, and they need to keep that going.

I'm thinking they've backed off on Enzo and are keeping Cass on quite a bit so he doesn't get overshadowed by 'Zo's personality. The last thing Cass should be is a sidekick.










Someone Tweeted this to Enzo earlier this week.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: where is enzo*

Good question hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Machette (Jan 29, 2014)

Good wrestler


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

enzo,carmella,bayley and devitt


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Carmella though....


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I loved when he told Rusev he been eating too many tacos. "Your mom raised a wholesome boy."


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

p862011 said:


> enzo,carmella,bayley and devitt


The girl behind Carmella is creepy and hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The WWE main roster is just begging for somebody like Enzo at the moment, he has a great look and his mic skills are exceptional, he doesn't even need to wrestle for a few months, his character alone will get over.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The guy has what some superstars miss these days, and that is tons of charisma, he really is one of those guys that if they enter a room or building you will notice it immediately (and im not talking about his guido clothing style XD). And don't forget about the Big Cas! Dude looks like a younger but bigger brother of Edge.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

But he is wrestling in Jordan retro basketball kicks, Lol that's whats up Ferrari 14s, bin 23 13s wage cutting promos.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This kid is a complete natural. he and Cass are too funny, they could be the new new age outlaws meets edge and christian meets jersey shore lol, they are too fucking good, get them on raw for the shits and giggles.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> This kid is a complete natural. he and Cass are too funny, they could be the new new age outlaws meets edge and christian meets jersey shore lol, they are too fucking good, get them on raw for the shits and giggles.


Thats actually a good comparison.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Tonight was the first time I've seen anything from Enzo and Big Cass and so far I'm loving it. These guys are hilarious.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks  I'm just in love with their comic timing and their tough boy act that isn't entirely convincing lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

B-A-W-L-D!!!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Thanks  I'm just in love with their comic timing and their tough boy act that isn't entirely convincing lol


You're not the only one. I've been marking for these guys since i saw that backstage promo about meteor showers. Hopefully they'll become the next Tag champs before the year ends.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Enzo & Cass promo starting at 12:52 :banderas


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Marking for Enzo and Big Cass big time and you can't teach that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm officially a fan :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the first NXT show I've watched in months... That Enzo / Cass promo was fucking awesome! Loved the crowd participation. Enzo is just slaying this.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Had no idea who Enzo was until I watched Takeover last night. After seeing one promo, I'm an Enzo mark. I went on youtube after watching takeover to see more of his stuff. I'm going to watch every NXT episode from now on to see him. Dude is awesome.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Honestly, the chemistry these two have is just brilliant. Give them a mic and they make you laugh. 

Wonder where they are heading now? Think they'll finish up the feud with the Legionnaires and then maybe move towards a feud with Jordan and Dilinger? I imagine the Vaudevilains will be the next in line for a title shot and I think Jordan and Dilinger need a feud to show us a bit more of what they are about so it could work.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Enzo is very special on the microphone. He needs to step up his ring work though, probably watch some Jerry Lawler Memphis tapes and take some notes since he's clearly not a very good athlete. He'll have to rely strongly on psychology. But yeah, with a mouth like that he'll be a star no matter what happens to him.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

x78 said:


> Enzo & Cass promo starting at 35:26 :banderas


Pure gold. The way he says "How you doin" after every joke he cracks is hilarious. And Big Cass is a great sidekick, they have amazing chemistry... and you can't teach that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Pure gold. The way he says "How you doin" after every joke he cracks is hilarious. And Big Cass is a great sidekick, they have amazing chemistry... and you can't teach that.


*
Enjoy it until WWE inevitably breaks them up for absolutely no reason and Enzo gets jobbed out until he disappears from television.*


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

Enzo and Big Cass are so much fun to watch, one of the best duos in wrestling with a great catchphrase. "BADA BOOM!, REALEST GUYS IN THE ROOM!"


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

Enzo and Big cas are comedic gold! There chemistry and the way the play off each other kind reminds me of Edge and Christian back in the "5 second pose" days. Hope Zo and Cas get a run with the tag belts soon. How ya doin'?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait until Carmella comes into the fold lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Artist's interpretation of Enzo Amore:


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Ithil said:


> Artist's interpretation of Enzo Amore:


That's S-A-W-F-T SAWFT!!!!!

Now THIS is what the REALEST guy in the room is

[


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> Enjoy it until WWE inevitably breaks them up for absolutely no reason and Enzo gets jobbed out until he disappears from television.*


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The NAO, i LOVE those guys :lol Unfortunately WWE will fuck them up at one point, they always do


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a shame that this man has been around for over a year now (and so too has this thread) and I've only just discovered him last night. Oh well better late than never. They have such a New Age Outlaws chemistry.


----------

